#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  decor wisseling Beauty en ...

## Marc

Hallo techneuten,

Gisteren ben ik tijdens een personeels uitje naar Beauty en the beast  in Martini Plaza Groningen geweest.

Wat mij vooral opviel naast Chantal Janzen, was het mooie decor, maar ook de mooie ronddraaiende decor wisselingen.
Volgens mij werkte dit dmv ronddraaiende schijven in de vloer?
Wie weet hoe zoiets werkt, geheel computer gestuurd? Hoort dit systeem bij de zaal of gaat dit mee met de musicalproductie.

----------


## William

Ken een tech die met Beauty meetoured. Zal het em es vragen. Schijnt een erg mooie voorstelling te zijn  :Smile:

----------


## William

En hierbij ook maar gelijk het antwoord





> citaat: Robbertjan Vernooy
> 
> De vloer bestaat uit allemaal verschillende componenten. Het begint in het midden van de theater vloer daar ligt het hart van de show, dit is een draaischijf van ongeveer 40cm doorsnede. Aan dat hart zitten puntstukken van ongeveer 3meter lang, dat is de hoofd draaischijf. Deze kan ronddraain en hierop worden alle losse stukken decor opgezet die niet in de tracks kunnen of hoeven, om die draaischijf zitten 2 tracks. De binnenste is voor de windows de buitenste is voor de curved staircase , dan is er nog 1 track die van links naar rechts loopt, deze is voor de eettafel en de put.

----------


## robbertjan

de vloer bestaat uit allemaal verschillende componenten. het begint in het midden van de theater vloer daar ligt het hart van de show dit is een draaischijf van ong 40cm doorsnede. aan dat hart zitten punt stukken van ong 3meter lang dat is de hoofd draaischijf, deze kan ronddraain en hier op worden alle losse stukken decor opgezet die niet in de tracks kunnen of hoeven, om die draaischijf zitten 
2 tracks de binneste is voor de windows de buitenste is voor de curved staircase , dan zijn is er nog 1track die van links naar rechts loopt, deze is voor de eettafel en de put .


achter op het  toneel staat de main kast hier in is alles afgezekerd en komt alle data samen. alles word aangestuurd door een computer en een laptop als backup.
vervolg verhaal komt nog heb nu even geen tijd mee rom verder uit teleggen zal deze week evne het verhaal afmaken met alle technische dingen erom heen. 

voor verder vragen mailmaar

groeten robbertjan vernooy

----------


## NIVA

Ben pas ook naar de show geweest in Eindhoven.
Ziet er heel mooi uit, zeker voor een tourende show.
Wanneer je het minder druk hebt, zou je hier dan wat pic's van het materiaal kunnen posten ???  :Big Grin:

----------

